# Videos of Aires



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We've just returned from a month in France and everywhere we've been has been recorded by a dashboard camera.

Dozens of hours of travel were recorded and the vast majority of the clips are of very little interest to anyone but I did record our arrivals at Aires, which we used extensively, and I've tentatively started posting them on Youtube.

The first was posted this morning, it shows our journey through Broglie and our arrival at the aire, and I'd like your comments about the clip.

Would showing any more be of help to France visitors, would you prefer more / less information or are they a waste of my time and effort?

The quality is not as good as the original videos but having to convert them from AVI to WMV and then uploading to Youtube has decreased their quality.


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

Very interresting Keith.

I for one will find them most helpful to have some idea what to expect when arriving at somewhere new and looking for an aire which some French genius has tried hard to conceal.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

I think its a great idea Keith we have been to this aire and the streets can be very tight if you take the wrong turning .

One member of this forum damaged his motorhome and part of a house taking a wrong turning on the way to this aire . 


Paul


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think that's a brilliant idea Keith.

Maybe Nuke could create an aires section for you to add them here....

https://www.youtube.com/user/mhfacts

On the top bar under 'Resources', 'M/Home Videos'

Pete


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Great idea and very useful, but doesn't this overlap with the AllTheAiresTV Vicarious Books initiative promoted by AndyandSue of this parish?

Go to http://www.youtube.com/user/ALLTHEAIRESTV they currently have 101 videos of various aires, admittedly they tend to be 260 degree panoramas from within the aire rather than the route thereto.


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

As a soon to be newbie, I would like to know what size your MH is so I can have an idea if ours will go through those small roads as well.
Thanks for the vid, I have now got the ammo to promote a trip over there


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Good idea,I think the length is about right shows you the approach and any likely obstacles. Also like the idea of seeing the Aire, lets me get a feel for it in advance and whether I like the look of it.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

onnilucky - the length of the MH is just under 7 metres (23 feet) and 2.33 metres (7' 8") wide.

We've never had any trouble driving along French roads and through the most narrow of French villages streets.

Access to some sites are restricted for the biggest of MH but unless you're driving a battle-bus you should be alright.


----------



## grandad (May 1, 2005)

*videos of aires*

That's excellent Keith looking forward to seeing some more.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Keep up the good work, you can't have enough info. You can read as much as you like, but you can't beat seeing for yourself.

I love this http://www.aire-service-camping-car-panoramique.fr/

Roy


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you very much for the video. 
It is so helpfull being able to see what landmarks to look out for when trying to find an Aire.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Another Aire posted on Youtube - Gastes

If you think these clips might be useful what extra information would you like to see in the clip?

Would you prefer not to hear the inane ramblings of the driver and co-pilot or does it add a touch of authenticity to the video?






:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*great idea keith*

Great idea Keith. thanks to morphology for a mention of our efforts to post videos on alltheairestv but this is only a channel which we keep with the permission of Chris and Mel from Vic Books...Its just a home for any aire videos and has no formal connection with Vicarious books.

That said keith if you have the time and spare gigabytes go ahead ,,,,maybe editing the video to show the site just b4 arrival

as regard MHFs im not a techy but i suspect that Nuke-Master would have to upgrade his system to allow storage and streaming of site videos....AND WHAT TO CALL IT? Hymer-tube...Aires-Tube? Cathargo_Tube.......sounds a bit medical!

any more ideas ?


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Just the ticket, and the sound track is important too.

To keep it real, please also include the occasional heated discussion between you and your navigator


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Would you prefer not to hear the inane ramblings of the driver and co-pilot or does it add a touch of authenticity to the video?


Definitely prefer the vids with sound!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well done Keith, a useful resource.


ThursdaysChild said:


> To keep it real, please also include the occasional heated discussion between you and your navigator


I'm afraid if I posted one of our "in van" videos I'd need to bleep out most of the sound when passing through towns looking for aires.  
I was very impressed with your navigators cool, calm demeanor, maybe your driving is a tad better than mine. :?


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

We stayed at Gastes last year in May and it was much busier than you filmed it, so I would not say it was full. It was pretty chocka but still a great aire to stay at.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Nice video.

To be fair there are better ways to access Broglie either from the north or south. ie off of the D438. If coming from the north there is a Lidl at the top of the village..

I had no trouble accessing the aire (MH 8.5 metres)

Lidl, Broglie


----------



## Dunston (Nov 9, 2012)

Its a great idea i am sure the will be of benefit to us all

Geoff


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Great idea, just one comment, and it may be more to do with watching on the iPad than your video, I don't know.

It all looks squashed up, houses, roads, Motorhomes

I have been ther are there will be photos in my link below - but stills only and generally of the village etc. 

Is it my iPad or are images squashed?

Leave sound in, but we sometimes miss the entrance or take a wrong turning, but as someone else said, cool, calm nod collected!

Well done

Carol


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The original clips in HD and AVI format are an absolutely brilliant quality when showing on full PC screen with everything looking as it should.

But to get the clips edited and posted on Youtube they have to be converted first to WMV, then edited on Windows Movie Maker, which reduces the Mbs by about half.

They still don't look too bad at that point but it's only when they are uploaded to Youtube do they look distorted and a much poorer quality.

The original AVI clips are in 5 minute sections of about 455 mb but when converted to WMV they are reduced to around 186 mb - when uploaded to Youtube it's much less than that.

If anyone has any idea how to avoid reducing the quality when uploading to Youtube please let me know and I'll try a different method.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I have started posting reviews in the Campsite Review section of all the Aires we used this year and have added a Youtube link to clips of each site.

I've only done the Broglie and Gastes Aires so far but will continue to add the others as soon as possible.

I hope that at least some of them are of use to you.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Keith, would you have any objection to me posting them on my site? www.carolweaver.co.uk/Travel - let me know and if I can, it would also be a good resource to add there as well - I like them. Incidentally, it may be an idea when you are doing them, to say in which direction you are travelling, and perhaps on which road if you know of course!

Carol


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've no problem with them being posted on the Travel site.

I will try and add as much info as I can to future videos but as you may see and hear on the clips our grasp of direction leaves much to be desired.

Thanks for the feedback.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## grandad (May 1, 2005)

*video of aires*

Just watched your video of the Gastes aire on utube Keith like the 1st one very enjoyable. Keep them coming and keep the vocals on!
Garry


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Valanjou - the latest offering - now on Youtube -


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Keith I have added the link for the first two but haven't yet been to the other one to date. I have attributed them to a MHF member but if you would prefer to use your MHF name I am happy to. Please let me know 

Great asset to have although it will always depend on the way we approach 

Carol


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Excellent idea, we shall certainly use these videos when on our travels. It's great to know what to expect, especially when driving a larger van. 

Great to see another user of the Aire in the Swift Bel Air 730. One of the best vans we ever owned, great to see one on the road. Not many made and don't see them to often, so was an even bigger suprise to see one in your video

Thanks 

Stewart


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Brilliant idea.I found it far more intereresting than most programs on the TV,much to my wifes dismay.Keep em coming!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Video of arrival at free Aire in St Jean d'Angély posted on Youtube - 



 -


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Clipped............Would you prefer not to hear the inane ramblings of the driver and co-pilot or does it add a touch of authenticity to the video?


I'd prefer you kept the audio on please Keith........especially if you and your missus were having a right old ding dong at the time. :lol:

On a more serious note, excellent work which will come in useful for many. :thumbright:

Unfortunately, even with a quality WiFi booster, my attempts to get any internet when in France and Germany has been hopeless. Hopefully that'll change after July 2014, when we all hope to be paying the same mobile data rates when in mainland Europe, as we do here at home.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Excellent Keith, what camera do you use ?


Keith


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

kaacee - I use a Dashcam DR 32 - reviewed by Techmoan (www.techmoan.com/.../the-dr32-dashcam)

I believe it cost under a hundred pounds, I had it for my birthday so not sure about the price, and it is very easy to set up and use.

The video clips are superb when run full screen on my PC but when converted to Youtube they lose a great deal of their quality.

Perhaps not the best for either price or quality but I'm more than happy with the videos.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Video for the Aire at Le Huga on the Atlantic coast is at Youtube - 




:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Keith for your videos, but there is always a but lol,

Don't know if it's possible or you would won't to do it, could you give your self a YouTube name, so that it would be easier, at least for me to find them other than through MHF.

Thanks roy


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

takeaflight said:


> Thanks Keith for your videos, but there is always a but lol,
> 
> Don't know if it's possible or you would won't to do it, could you give your self a YouTube name, so that it would be easier, at least for me to find them other than through MHF.
> 
> Thanks roy


Roy,

I'm no expert, but isn't it as simple as clicking on one of the links e.g. the one in the post above yours. This takes you to Keith's video - and underneath the viewing window is a box that has Keith's You tube name (Keith Davies) and you should see the option to subscribe in a box below the name.

Worked for me 

Regards,
John


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Great video but as someone else said can be a bit misleading depending on which direction you approach from. We stayed at the Broglie Aire earlier this year but don't recall any narrow roads on the approach.
What I do remember is getting the scooter out , mirrors on etc ready to go then breaking the ignition key off in the lock. To anyone else in a similar predicament there is an excellent little Moroccan locksmith in the Intermarche in the much larger town of 
Bernay just up the road a few kilometers.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't know if this will help, or not, finding the videos I'm posting on Youtube but I've set up and posted some of the clips at the Youtube channel 'KeithChesterfield'.

If this is easier to find, feedback please, then I'll post all future videos at KeithChesterfield.

Here are some of the Youtube links to the new channel -





 - Gastes





 - Soustons Plage





 - Broglie

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

